# White Covered layout amongst snows...will it work?



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm hunting nothing for cover, and was wondering if a layout with white sheet over it would work amongst snow decoys? the ground is red dirt with 1/2" tall wheat. We are primarily hunting canadas, and was thinking they might pay more attention to the canadas not us in the snows????? Tell me some thoughts or experience.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Use shell decoys and cut holes in the sides and use velcro to strap them to your blind. Works wonders for us.


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

Chris Hustad said:


> Use shell decoys and cut holes in the sides and use velcro to strap them to your blind. Works wonders for us.


x2


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

I went out and tried this, I didn't have any geese come in to see if this would have worked. Should I set up the blinds amongst the canadas and then attach supermags to our leg areas of the blind? I figured sitting in the snows, the canadas might not look too much in them but only the canadas. I dunno. I'm no pro, I'm just a fella trying to perfect sittin in the middle of a field. I'm not gonna settle for the fence lines or waterways. ha 
[IMG=http://s2.postimage.org/2nmfm9rdw/IMG_0346.jpg]


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Have you tried just laying underneath some super mags?


----------



## Firehunter (Feb 3, 2010)

if your using a sheet instead of blind cover it may be giving off UV appearing blue to the birds. try to HIde under some flying decoys if you have them and place tall staked decoys around u.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

Chris,
I've used super mags over our lower extremities, but I bring with me some older fellas that have a hard time laying down on the ground, so layouts give them the only support they need. We do not have many hunters out here in western Oklahoma, but Most serious hunters out here who hunt wheat all get in fence lines or waterways. I figured there was a best way to hide these blinds without the option of digging out dirt in the wheat. All help is appreciated.
James


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When we're in peas, the decoys on/around the blinds work great for us.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

Do you think we should set up in the canadas then? I don't have any snow shells to put on the blind. Do canadas eyeball the snow spread along with the canada spread? Also, do you think raffia would work to cover the other half of the blind? I made some, but haven't used it much. I figured it might take away the outline of the blind, or it may do more harm than good?


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

do you think If I used the same spread layout, I could put all the shells around me amongst the snow geese?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I use to hunt honkers out of a layout boat and would set floating shell decoys on the boat. Seemed to work, but then they were low when they came across the lake. 
Got anything that is about the same color as that ground; something you could use for a blind cover?
Good luck with that,
Dan


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

weuk said:


> I went out and tried this, I didn't have any geese come in to see if this would have worked. Should I set up the blinds amongst the canadas and then attach supermags to our leg areas of the blind? I figured sitting in the snows, the canadas might not look too much in them but only the canadas. I dunno. I'm no pro, I'm just a fella trying to perfect sittin in the middle of a field. I'm not gonna settle for the fence lines or waterways. ha
> [IMG=http://s2.postimage.org/2nmfm9rdw/IMG_0346.jpg]


I think the biggest problem is the spead. The decoys look too "blobbed" together especially the snows. Have you tried spreading them out into more smaller groups?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Original Goosebuster said:


> weuk said:
> 
> 
> > I went out and tried this, I didn't have any geese come in to see if this would have worked. Should I set up the blinds amongst the canadas and then attach supermags to our leg areas of the blind? I figured sitting in the snows, the canadas might not look too much in them but only the canadas. I dunno. I'm no pro, I'm just a fella trying to perfect sittin in the middle of a field. I'm not gonna settle for the fence lines or waterways. ha
> ...


Ditto.... spread that out way more


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

how far would you put the tip of the U from where the blinds are at? I agree with ya'll about the spread, Should I widen out the U more if there are big groups around? thanks for the info.


----------



## weuk (Dec 19, 2010)

Also, 2 more questions, if I'm hiding in the decoy spread laying down, should I hide in one of the family groups I put out? or should I put more just to make sure we are hidden well? Should I set up right in the middle of the U, the corners, or just outside the U in a small family group?


----------



## okoutlaw (Dec 21, 2008)

Man I've Hunted out there in reddirt country alot and found a couple things that work ok still most of the guys I know that hunt out there use the fence rows with pretty good success but you know that already.I hate using them but a goose chair will do the job. The other thing that I've done is really mud the hell out of your blind to match the red color of the field your hunting. Take some nylon rope that matches as close as possible to the color of the wheat and cut it into small lengths then tie them to your stubble straps. Now fray the ends of the rope with a wire brush. Pay attention to the direction of the rows and try to make the blind match. If you can use the sun to to your advantage and get in a shadow from a high spot in the field you should be hid pretty good at least till the sun gets up and the blinds start casting shadows. Also use shells or silos to help break you up. That sure is alot of A$$ pain to get off the fence rows but you might give it a try.


----------

